# AquaTop LEDs review



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just wonder if some has experience on AquaTop LEDs for planted tank.

These are some pricing idea, not bad at all if they really good enough for planted aquariums.
I think Finnex lights are the same.

21 LED Clip-On Light ~22$









36 LED Clip-On Light ~33$









60 LED Clip-On Light ~50$


----------

